# Brazosport RC FT



## RexG

It's printed in the EE premium, but just to make sure all get the message:

The Amateur All-Age stake will start on Friday, April 15, at approximately 2:30pm. If a handler cannot make it, they will be allowed to start on Saturday morning beginning at 8am.

The Derby stake will not start on Saturday, April 16, until after the Qualifying All-Age stake ends due to land/water availability constraints.


----------



## RexG

Reminder: Some 15,000 MS-150 bike riders will pass through Fayetteville on Saturday on the main paved road through town. BRC signs will be posted to use back gates and back roads to move between the three properties. The EE map shows some of the back roads.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Open first series is a quad, all pheasants. Long retired at 280 yds angling across a channel is thrown 1st; middle standup across same channel is thrown 2nd; short retired at bottom of hill before you get to the channel is thrown 3rd; flyer is up on the hillside deep of the short bird shot 4th. First 5 dogs to run picked up--as of 9:46 a.m.

As of 11:30 a.m., lighting has improved and wind is gusting stronger and turned in dogs' favor as they go by the short bird. Work is better.


----------



## Buzz

Thanks for the info. Good luck.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

OPEN--The wind started gusting stronger and dogs had more difficulty scenting the birds and more dogs picked up. 1:35 p.m.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

We're starting with dog 31 at the Open at 9:00 mañana.


----------



## mpage

How far did they get with the AM


----------



## RAmund8151

8 back in the Qualifying for the water marks in the morning 2,19,38,41,43,45,46.47


----------



## HiRollerlabs

about 25 dogs left to run this a.m. in the Open 1st series. Rotation is 58, 83, 5, 30.


----------



## RAmund8151

Last series of the Q was a triple 2 retired.
#1 coal Dorothy Ruehman
#2 Boo Chilton Miles
#3 Tripp Janet Loughlin/Ty Rorem
#4 Sugar Tim Springer
Jams Boone Ed Thibodeaux,Cappy Karl Gunzer,Weezie Steve Blythe


----------



## Buzz

Qual water with a triple, two retired?

Am I crazy for wondering why we have a qualifying stake? Maybe we should just have the derby the all age stakes.


----------



## LukesMom

Congrats Dorothy!!

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## LukesMom

Congrats Dorothy!!


----------



## MikeBoley

anyone have open callbacks?


----------



## Andy Symons

Buzz said:


> Qual water with a triple, two retired?
> 
> Am I crazy for wondering why we have a qualifying stake? Maybe we should just have the derby the all age stakes.


No your not crazy. Really knocks us occsional Q runners right back to HT's. I was witness to a 17 dog Q last year with a retired in the first series. Why?

Congrats Ed T.


----------



## pam ingham

Huge congrats to Coal and Dorothy!!


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Coal and Dorthy.

Ok just what should the Q stake be?


----------



## drbobsd

RAmund8151 said:


> Last series of the Q was a triple 2 retired.
> #1 coal Dorothy Ruehman
> #2 Boo Chilton Miles
> #3 Tripp Janet Loughlin/Ty Rorem
> #4 Sugar Tim Springer
> Jams Boone Ed Thibodeaux,Cappy Karl Gunzer,Weezie Steve Blythe


Whoa!!! Congratulations Coal and Dorothy! "Coal" Master Nat Hall of Fame at just 4 years and now QAA. Hoping to see your team competing in Amat and Open soon.

I remember when Finn and I got his 2nd QAA win. What a rush. I'm sure your so proud of your girl.

Yellow brother "Finn" sending black sister "Coal" Labrador high fives all around....


----------



## moonstonelabs

The "Q" is one of the more difficult stakes to judge. On the one hand you have folks crossing over from HTs as an entry to FTs. On the other hand the top two placements are all age qualified. I believe all marking set ups for the "Q" must have at least one retired gun.

BTW I believe the derby to be the most difficult stake to judge as you have to gear the set ups to the over all quality of dogs running.

Any one can judge the "O" and "A"....................

Bill


----------



## DarrinGreene

Andy Symons said:


> No your not crazy. Really knocks us occsional Q runners right back to HT's. I was witness to a 17 dog Q last year with a retired in the first series. Why?
> 
> Congrats Ed T.


If you're a HT guy your dog ought to be used to retired guns, right?


----------



## Buzz

I wish I hadn't brought it up. This isn't the place to discuss it. Mike started a thread on the main forum. I think that's the place to take it. We discussed it by PM and I think we pretty much agree. One thing that needs pointing out is you can retire only one instead of two and end up with a much harder test.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

I don't have numbers but I know 22 are back to O WB in the morning. Amateur scrapped the second LB and we'll start afresh in the morning.


----------



## jollydog

Amateur Blind will start at 7:30 am
Callbacks are: 61/Martha M. 46/Mark 41/Lauren 52/Mike Briggs 74/Tom 75/Michael H.

77/Ricky 3/Mark 5/Dewitt 7/Corky 17/Mary 20/Lorraine 32/Dewitt 34/Wayne 36/Lee

37/Marty 39/Sheril 40/Chip 43/Mary 48/Ken 50/Jim 53/Sylvia 55/Maury 59/Hank

60/Sydney

A big CONGRATS TO DOROTHY on her Qual win! What a great team!!!


----------



## P Soto

Open callbacks??


----------



## marshallstone

Open callback to the land blind: 37 back
4,6,9,13,15,17,19,21,30,32,33,36,38,42,43,44,45,47,48,65,55,57,70,71,72,73,74,75,83,85,87,88,89,94,97,100

Open callbacks to the water bland: 25 don't have the numbers. 42 (me-picked up) and I think 13 was dropped...


----------



## P Soto

Thank you for the info. sorry for your p/u. Last report I received was 21 or 22 dogs going to the 3rd water blind.

Interested in the numbers if anyone can provide.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

RAmund8151 said:


> Last series of the Q was a triple 2 retired.
> #1 coal Dorothy Ruehman
> #2 Boo Chilton Miles
> #3 Tripp Janet Loughlin/Ty Rorem
> #4 Sugar Tim Springer
> Jams Boone Ed Thibodeaux,Cappy Karl Gunzer,Weezie Steve Blythe


Congrats to Dorothy, Chip, Janet & Ray, Tim and everyone!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Open land blind, 375 yards. Run from the top of the bowl over a log up front, past 8 flyer crates, through a swimming corner of water, up and out, under the dripline of a big oak tree with bird planters sitting out doing a hidden dry shot. Wind is quartering.

21 dogs back to 3rd series waterblind, double blind. Short one is planted 30 feet from blind planter on land at about 100 yds. Bird crates in the point across from the short blind with a sleuce in the water. Long blind is 225 yds behind the crates and off the point.

18 dogs back for water marks in the Open.


----------



## Darin Westphal

Congratulations Tim on the Qual 4th!!!!! Whooot Whooot!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Last series of Open:

Quad across a big lake, strong wind from the right. Two birds on opposite shore thrown right, the left is a pheasant and retired, the right is a duck and stand out. Long bird way up the middle between those two, thrown left, retired. Then to your left a flier is shot left from the tip of a point to the base. The order is long, left, right, flier.


----------



## HiRollerlabs

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Last series of Open:
> 
> Quad across a big lake, strong wind from the right. Two birds on opposite shore thrown right, the left is a pheasant and retired, the right is a duck and stand out. Long bird way up the middle between those two, thrown left, retired. Then to your left a flier is shot left from the tip of a point to the base. The order is long, left, right, flier.


This will test a dog's perseverance and courage! Long retired is 400 yds, medium retired hen pheasant is 300 yds, medium standout duck is 275 yds, and flyer at 150 yds. 3 swims are all the way across Walker's BIG lake. Test will take at least 18-20 min. a dog.

SteelGirl--let us know how the dogs are doing on this!


----------



## J Hoggatt

pam ingham said:


> Huge congrats to Coal and Dorothy!!


DITTO--

Congrats!!! --to Coal and Dorothy


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

I think we're about halfway thru the 18 dogs and we're rebirding. There has been at least 2 pickups and quite a bit of handling. I know of at least 3 or 4 good clean jobs. Wind is shifting around a bit too but not letting up!

Congrats to Dorothy and Coal! She also ran Coal as test dog for us on the very difficult Amateur water blind and poison bird. Coal did a great job on the blind, better than a lot of the AA dogs. They are a talented team.


----------



## budsdad

Lauren,

Are they running water marks at the AM? How many back?


----------



## Lab4me

Derby Results
1st T.Milligan #25 Henry
2nd H/T.Lanczak #24 Naughty/O Dave Grevlos
3rd M.Smith #2 Cruise
4th K.Gunzer #6 Aragon
RJ A.Casto #17 Capone
JAMS
C.Avant #1 Hollywood
C.Avant # 12 Ann
M.Moran # 13 Drake
T.Springer #14 Butch
C.Avant # 23 Faith


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Mike, Tim and Henry on the Derby WIN!.
Way to go Tera!


----------



## bmiles

Congrats to Mike Malone and Tim on Henry's derby win! He's on a roll!


----------



## drbobsd

Lab4me said:


> Derby Results
> 1st T.Milligan #25 Henry
> 2nd H/T.Lanczak #24 Naughty/O Dave Grevlos
> 3rd M.Smith #2 Cruise
> 4th K.Gunzer #6 Aragon
> RJ A.Casto #17 Capone
> JAMS
> C.Avant #1 Hollywood
> C.Avant # 12 Ann
> M.Moran # 13 Drake
> T.Springer #14 Butch
> C.Avant # 23 Faith


Congrats Dave Ruby was supposed to take 1rst and Naughty 2nd??? Good job Tera!!!


----------



## stevebpenny

Great job, Tim Milligan and Henry. Mr. Malone will be very happy. Lauren Hays and Slider finished their first Open. Way to go.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

BRC OPEN RESULTS:

1. Rorem / Flint
2. Guide / Gunzer
3. Maury / Rosenblum
4. Finn / Blythe
RJ Aero / Rorem
JAMS = 8
Hays / Slider
Gunzer / Q
Gunzer / Josie
Rorem / Rip
Rorem / Ten
Mealman / Cash
Tatum / Darby
Gunzer / Carson


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Slider and Lauren on finishing their first Open.


----------



## stevebpenny

Anyone have the Am placements?


----------



## DeWitt Boice

Steelgirl how did u do?


----------



## Brad B

Congrats to Dorothy and Chip!! Really good job Lauren and Slider as well!! Sounds like you made it through a tough one!


----------



## moonstonelabs

Good job Flint. Your brother Biscuit and sister Hope are proud of you!

Bill


----------



## LukesMom

Congrats Tim & Hank.:razz:


----------



## David

Congrats to Tera and naughty....two trials ....two ribbons.
Congrats to lauren ...... Open jam

David


----------



## Charles C.

Congrats to Mike Malone and Hank.


----------



## Ten

Congrats to the Ziegler's & Rorem Retrievers on Flint's WIN and qualifying for National!!



Barb


----------



## Lab4me

Congrats Dr.Bob, Finn & Steve Blythe


----------



## Buzz

2nd H/T.Lanczak #24 Naughty/O Dave Grevlos

Dave and Laurain, congrats! Looks like you got some nice ones out of that Jiggy litter!

4th Finn / Blythe

Can't beat that with a stick Bob! Good start to the 2011 season! Keep up the good work Finn!


----------



## pam ingham

Woohooo Flint and know Deb is proud of her boy!! Good weekend for team Rorem!


----------



## jollydog

Amateur Placements:
1st Lee Jolley
2nd Mary Tatum
3rd Martha McCool
4th Mike Briggs
RJ Dewitt Boice
Jam Maury Smith

7 Dogs made it from a very tough 3rd series.Congrats to All!

Way to go Flint for a big win and qualifying for the Nationals...I know how proud you are Deb!

A big Congratulations to littermates Coal, who won a tough Qual, and brother Finn who placed
4th in a very tough open!

Congratulations to Mark for a 3rd place finish with Morey!!


----------



## Angie B

All righty Dorothy and Coal!!! What a great weekend you two had!!! Congrats!!

Angie


----------



## Andy Symons

Darrin, maybe you would like to start a thread in the training forum about "retired" guns in HT's. I have never seen a gun retire at a HT.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Congrats Lauren! Sliiiiiiiiiiider is the real deal and you've worked hard training him, your success is much deserved. I'm very proud of you!!

Also Congrats to Dorothy for the qual win, and for being so insanely beautiful!!! 

Which dog did Martha get 3rd with? Good job.

Shayne


----------



## tabasco

Just wanted to thanks all of our judges and club members that worked this weekend. It was a big trial and a long weekend but overall everything went well. A special thanks to Joanne Mackey who step in at the last minute to judge our Derby.


----------



## MikeBoley

Amateur Placements:
1st Lee Jolley
2nd Mary Tatum
3rd Martha McCool
4th Mike Briggs
RJ Dewitt Boice
Jam Maury Smith

Congrats to all who finished, sounds like a brutal AM.


----------



## TMURRAY

Congrats to Tim, Mike and Henry on the derby win!!! Also to Lauren and Slider and Mike Briggs and Dealer. Sounds like to very tough AA stakes... Way to go guys!!!!


----------



## tabasco

Thanks Troy. Congrats to Bobby as well since it was his dog doing the work.


----------

